# Sympatico to Rogers Question



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm thinking of switching from sympatico to rogers internet. Not doing it for a faster service - I can just save quite a bit of money by switching (rogers has a great promotion).

My question is - all my emails that I've gotten with my sympatico account over the years - can I import them when I switch to rogers??


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Second question - when I switch does bell do something if someone sends an email to my old sympatico email address saying that the email address is no longer being used and that I can be reached at my new address??


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't know about saving your emails, but once you kill the Bell account the address dies and won't be forwarded (may be forwarded for some unreasonable fee!).

It's fairly inexpensive and easy to get your own domain and hosting, and you can add a slew of email addresses. As long as you keep up the registration you would never lose the addresses or domain.

Also, gmail, yahoo, etc. are lifetime, so, for future reference, again, you don't have to worry about this happening again.

But have you tried calling Sympatico and asking for them to match the Rogers deal? Call to cancel, you'll be put through to a retentions agent whose job is to retain you as a customer. You should be able to get a matched price, with no contract to boot. Also, make sure they aren't changing you to a bandwidth limit if you aren't already on this. Older Sympatico customers have unlimited upload/download; newer ones have a 60GB/month cap--as do most Rogers customers.

And, there's also teksavvy.com which uses DSL and costs much less than Bell with 200GB caps and pennies for penalties if you go over (literally, 25 cents per GB over 200GB per month). You would still love your Sympatico address though.


----------



## BMR_SkiPatroller (Mar 1, 2009)

*Rogers to Sympatico*

Kydee:

What e-mail client are you using? As long as you have received them to your inbox on your computer, they will remain. You will just change settings regarding servers and passwords. If you are using the web to read your mail, you need to download them to your computer, otherwise they will be wiped when you cancel service.

When (and if) you switch, you should send a mass e-mail to all your contacts notifying them of the switch .Bell may offer you a forward (may cost you) for a brief amount of time where your mail is "forwarded" to your new address, just like forwarding a phone call.

I've been with Rogers for years, and I find the service much better than Sympatico's.

BMR


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think you have answered my questions.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

When I switched to Rogers from Sympatico last year I didn't lose my email address. I continued to receive emails the entire time. I left because there was no Sympatico high speed service where I moved to at the time. I ended up switching back to Sympatico when the high speed reached my area for two reasons. One I got to keep my unlimitted bandwidth (they reverse any overage charges) and two because Rogers doesn't have statics IP's unless you go to a business account which is much more expensive. I must admit I did enjoy the faster speed on Rogers though. If I could have kept my unlimitted bandwidth and static IP on Rogers I would have stayed with them.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Another vote for Teksavvy.

We switched from Symp*!&#co a year ago and it has been smooth sailing since. Their 5MB/s service is actually 5MB/s. All the time. No contract. Great price. No downtime. They answer the phone!!!

make that 10 votes


----------

